# Shaq's first game with Miami...on right now!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It hasn't started yet, it'll be on in about 2 minutes. You'll only be able to view it if you have satellite or digital cable. I would assume that you have to have League Pass, but I'm not sure. 

Anyways, I'm going to be watching it! It's also T-Mac's first game with Houston.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, I'm watching it. The most noticeable thing so far is Shaq is way more active on defense than he was here. Whether or not he can muster enough interest to keep that up remains to be seen. The best thing thing the Heat can do is get him the ball constantly to keep him interested on defense.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What channel is it on?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> What channel is it on?


721 on DirecTV.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Everyone's shorts look WAY WAY WAY too long. All of the players, as would be expected, are sluggish. As for Shaq, I haven't been paying much attention to his defensive activity (I'll try to now that it was mentioned), but he really doesn't look like he has lost that much weight. I believe that he has, I just don't see it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any more updates on Shaq?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Any more updates on Shaq?


Yeah, his claims that he's lost a ton of weight aren't true. But he does look more active defensively, however he's mostly just fouling (4 fouls).


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Any more updates on Shaq?


He's on the bench right now. He picked up 4 fouls in 13 minutes in the first half, mostly silly touch fouls. Other than that he's playing the same way he was when he was in L.A. It also doesn't look to me either like he lost that much weight. It did when he was wearing that white suit at that awards show but in a NBA uniform he looks about the same to me. He hasn't been just hanging around the basket on defense. He's actually stepping out to help on pick situations. 

Other notable things:

- Tracy McGrady didn't play much and didn't shoot the ball much while he was in there. He took a spill and they yanked him out of the game.

- Tyronn Lue's thrown up some garbage and most of it's went in.

- Wade's been horrible on offense, but pretty good on defense.

- Eddie Jones.......where are you?


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, his claims that he's lost a ton of weight aren't true. But he does look more active defensively, however he's mostly just fouling (4 fouls).


LMAO.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

A few comments about the game:

- Tmac looks good, I was surprised. He's going to have an MVP year, and may even make the All Defensive team for the first time in his career with JVG tutoring him. However, Rockets look very thin and won't have Sura until December due to back surgery. But Yao does look stronger this year.

- The Heat aren't that good. As someone just mentioned, they don't know how to use Shaq. That'll come in time though. However, Shaq's days are numbered, and this year is the Heat's best shot at the title. Better learn quick how to use the guy. 

- Shaq didn't lose that much weight. Pure hype over the summer. I have last year's Clippers-Lakers preseason game on my computer and I compared it to today's Heat-Rockets game; it's clear Shaq didn't lose _that_ much weight, maybe 20 lbs, just like last summer.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Say whatever you say..*

..Diesel look darn good.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Say whatever you say..*



> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> ..Diesel look darn good.


exactly. More hate


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No offense, but from those pics, he looks as fat as ever.  I'm not hating, I'm just being honest.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He was freaking trapping on the perimeter! Looked like Horry when he played PF for Del Harris 's trapping D.

Shaq is going to have a MVP year because Miami is going to be very dependent on him. I also predict that Jones will be the 2nd leading scorer.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> The Heat aren't that good. As someone just mentioned, they don't know how to use Shaq. That'll come in time though. However, Shaq's days are numbered, and this year is the Heat's best shot at the title. Better learn quick how to use the guy.


i think it takes more than 5 days to gel with basically a whole new offensive system and 75% new players. Less than 1 week into training camp, remember that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq is a great player, he doesn't look noticeably smaller. 

If Shaq in fact has an MVP like season he will be toast by the time the playoffs comes around physcially. 

He coasted through regular season for the last 4-5 years. He's relied on Kobe to do so much of the regular season work that now without him he's gonna be forced to play in a mode that doesn't suit his energy level at this point. 

I think its hilarious to think he's gonna be showing out and trapping the pick and roll all season . 

Once the back to back games start his defense is gonna fade. 

Hall of Fame players and coach couldn't get him playing really aggressive defense why should he start now. 

There's gonna be trouble in Miami without a real bruiser to help Shaq down low. 

He has all those undersized 4 men on that team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would never wish harm upon Shaq (even though he is an idiot), but jazzy right. There is no way he will be able to handle the playoffs if he gives that much effort during the regular season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Shaq is a great player, he doesn't look noticeably smaller.
> 
> If Shaq in fact has an MVP like season he will be toast by the time the playoffs comes around physcially.
> ...


If coasting through the regular season means a player putting up 27ppg on +.560FG%, 12rpg and +3apg, in the last 4/5 years, than i admit i know nothing about basketball...

Heck, these are numbers the last MVPs never ever dreamed of having for ONE year...

Come on, Jazzy1, why are you so bitter?

Shaq is a clown, a big baby... We all know that... He was that way even before joining the Lakers... so it doesn't matter to me...
He can say whatever bull**** he wants...

Why should it matter?


----------

